# Competition M&P arriving soon?



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

I heard today from another competitive shooter that S&W is coming out with an M&P with a five inch barrel and tuned trigger for competition shooters. Anybody heard anything about this? Supposed to be out in April or May, according to my source.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Interesting if true. I'll stick with my 5" Tactical Springfield XD for USPSA.


----------



## hipmatt (Mar 11, 2007)

This is what you are looking for?


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

hipmatt said:


> This is what you are looking for?


That would be it!!. What's the story? Is it available or just experimental? How did you get hold of this handgun? Price? Details, please.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Over on the S&W site I seen something to the effect that it will out in April or May. That's the first pistol of that type that has caught my interest since the XD came out. I think that front site will take some getting use to. Of corse I never shot a gun with one so for all I know it may be the greatest thing since applebutter.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I am looking forward to this one. I like the fiber optic front sight, but can do with out the ugly rail.


----------



## hipmatt (Mar 11, 2007)

Think it will be available in .45?


----------



## avsmusic1 (Apr 9, 2007)

I would be interested in picking one of those up too


----------

